# best minnow bucket/aerator



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I need to buy a new minnow bucket with aerator for perch fishing. I thought I'd tap you guys for your opinion on a good unit.
I currently have a plastic 5 gallon uninsulated bucket with an attached "Quiet Bubbles" air pump with a hose to the bubble stone. 
I'd like to buy a bucket that will keep minnows alive overnight if possible, and that has a very quiet motor/pump.
I go out there to perch fish for some peace and quiet and I hate to listen to a loud air pump!
What do you suggest??


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

They are all going to make sound. Maybe get a powersupply and use a quiet fishtank aerator.

I currently use this. Works as a cooler too so it keeps them cold. However, it is not quiet.


----------



## justme (Apr 17, 2004)

use what i use..5 gallon igloo water cooler. you know, the round ones. rig your aerator under the lid and your minnows last long time..if the water is cold enough from bait shop you don't have to run aerator ..kept them for days that way..


----------

